# Home Theater Master Remote + 942



## Alto101 (Apr 11, 2005)

I posted this on another forum, but this appears to be a better location for this type of question.

I have a Home Theater Master MX-850 remote for my entertainment system and I will be having Dish installed next week. I ordered a 942 and was told that they are available for new customers and will be shipped to my house prior to my installation date. I am hoping that the CSR that I talked to was accurate.

Anyway, I checked the MX-850 editor program and am unable to find any codes for the 942. I did find codes for the 921. Do you think that they will be essentially the same? If not, has anyone been successful in finding codes for the 942 or know when they might be available?

Thanks!


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Call Home Master. Theyh will be able to help you.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Alto101 said:


> I posted this on another forum, but this appears to be a better location for this type of question.
> 
> I have a Home Theater Master MX-850 remote for my entertainment system and I will be having Dish installed next week. I ordered a 942 and was told that they are available for new customers and will be shipped to my house prior to my installation date. I am hoping that the CSR that I talked to was accurate.
> 
> ...


Your HTM can learn functions even if it isn't in the book can't it?


----------



## Alto101 (Apr 11, 2005)

KingLoop said:


> Your HTM can learn functions even if it isn't in the book can't it?


Yes it can learn functions, but that is more time consuming and it doesn't always work. It is far easier if the codes are already in their database. I am hoping that most of the codes are the same as the 921 since they have that in their database. I will call HTM when I get Dish installed if the 921 codes don't work.

I can't imagine not using my HTM remote. It has replaced five remotes in our living room setup and the WAF has been great


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Before Home Master had the codes for the 921 they told me to send the remote to them where it was set up for the 921. I have the MX500. Works great.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If you're talking IR, the 942 IR codes are exactly the same as the 921 IR codes, assuming the same remote address.


----------



## Alto101 (Apr 11, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If you're talking IR, the 942 IR codes are exactly the same as the 921 IR codes, assuming the same remote address.


Yes, I will be using the IR remote in my living room so I am glad to hear that the codes are identical to the 921. Forgive my ignorance, but what did you mean when you said "assuming the same remote address."?

Thanks!


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Mark means that if HTM setup the built in IR database codes for the 921/942 at code address 1 (default, i think they did) then as long as you have not changed the address of your 942 it will work.

Side not: play with the distance from the IR receiver spot that you place the emitter (assuming your using the MRF-250). Sometimes actually sticking the emitter on the front of the 942 (or whatever piece of gear) will cause the IR signal to be too hot (not temperature but light output) and the gear (942) will not respond to codes very well. I know that on hd-tivo's i have to bend a piece of wire and tape it so that the emitter is about 1" away from the front of the tivo or it will not respond well at ALL!


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

I just applied the 921 to my MX-700, and it does not work. It appeared that the default address on the one from HTM was 121. I downloaded one from Remote Central that someone put up there, and it was for address 1.

Neither work. I'll be experimenting to see if I can get something going.


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

I have a 942 .mxd file for a MX-700 which may also work for the 800 series. Send me an email at [email protected] and I'll send it to whomever wants it.

Doug


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

dougmcbride said:


> I have a 942 .mxd file for a MX-700 which may also work for the 800 series.


Doug sent me his file a few weeks back, and it does indeed work on the 850. Thanks Doug!


----------



## cschang (Apr 18, 2005)

I use Doug's file on my MX-700 and it works great. I have also used the 921 settings from the MX-700 editor, and it works fine as well.


----------

